# Travel Help?



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

DH & me love to travel around and for the last 2 years we have manly just drove everywhere so we can bring the boys. We are now considering trying to fly with the boys but I am really concerned that Riley is too big. I took my medium size carrier out last night and tried to get him in it LOL. The carrier is only 10” tall and Riley is more like 11” or more, I really need to measure him. He also is probably weighing in around 15 lbs. now. DH said I should put him on a diet to get him in the carrier but he is not fat, he is just a very solid muscular boy.

Has anyone used the larger travel bag on planes and if so which airline?

I tried researching this on the forum last night but could not find any info on carrier sizes people have used.

Thanks


----------



## elregalohavanese (Jun 20, 2007)

*travel*

You also need to check with your airline. they have minimum requirements. I believe they have to be able to stand and turn around in the crate. If your pup can do that, then it is probably ok. check that and call the airline.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm not sure anything larger than the the medium carrier will fit under the seat. It is always tight on any plane, even in most Business class. The isle seat is best. I could not zip Smarty into her medium carrier with her standing up. She lays down and has enough room. My DD travels with her 18/20 lbs dog in the same size carrier, she also has to lay down to be zipped in. We have never had anyone weigh the dogs or question their size. Rather than carry her through the airport, my DD puts her dog on her wheeled carry on.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I do not have any advice but I am sooo excited for your trip??? Where are ya goin??? I bet you will meet some neat people on your trip!!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I have always wondered about this too. Brady is 18 pounds and we would love to fly with him (although I am not convinced he could sit still that long, but that is another topic). Hopefully, Kristin will chime in here. I know she flew with Lito from California to Pennsylvania and Lito was around 17 pounds or so at the time. Now, where are you thinking about going? We were just talking about taking Brady to Cape Cod over the summer so he can experience the beach and some fun activities. We figured we would start with a drive with him and see how that goes before trying to plan a flight.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann,
I have a friend who breeds mini poodles and she travels all over. She is also very passionate about not paying and she has only been busted once!!! I will shoot her an email and find what she uses cause I know her dogs are 12" plus and definitely more than 12lbs.

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

SMARTY said:


> I'm not sure anything larger than the the medium carrier will fit under the seat. It is always tight on any plane, even in most Business class. The isle seat is best. I could not zip Smarty into her medium carrier with her standing up. She lays down and has enough room. My DD travels with her 18/20 lbs dog in the same size carrier, she also has to lay down to be zipped in. We have never had anyone weigh the dogs or question their size. Rather than carry her through the airport, my DD puts her dog on her wheeled carry on.


Thank you Sandi, I did fly home with Monte in the medium carrier and it seemed to fit fine. I just wish I could remember if there was a little more room, this was on Delta.
I guess what I am also thinking if I go with the large Sherpa (11" or 11.5") it would be more comfy when not under the seat and I could try to squish it down a little when on the plane? I'm not so concerned about the weight, most airlines don't give a weight or say 20 lbs. so I should be o.k. with that.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> I have always wondered about this too. Brady is 18 pounds and we would love to fly with him (although I am not convinced he could sit still that long, but that is another topic). Hopefully, Kristin will chime in here. I know she flew with Lito from California to Pennsylvania and Lito was around 17 pounds or so at the time. Now, where are you thinking about going? We were just talking about taking Brady to Cape Cod over the summer so he can experience the beach and some fun activities. We figured we would start with a drive with him and see how that goes before trying to plan a flight.


Oh I worry about Riley too, that boy does not know how to sit still&#8230; If we fly I WILL be talking to the vet about this one, I also plan on getting the carrier and just start really working with him so hopefully that will help enough and I will not have to give him anything.

The Cape is great, Brady will love it. You must tell us when you are going, I know Riley would LOVE Brady's energy.
I am heading to Indy, our original plan was to drive but DH is really not liking this idea anymore. Plus all the plans I have made in Indy & OH I could really use the extra day's I would save be flying


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

casperkeep said:


> I do not have any advice but I am sooo excited for your trip??? Where are ya goin??? I bet you will meet some neat people on your trip!!!!!:biggrin1:


ound: you little stinker.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Leeann,
> I have a friend who breeds mini poodles and she travels all over. She is also very passionate about not paying and she has only been busted once!!! I will shoot her an email and find what she uses cause I know her dogs are 12" plus and definitely more than 12lbs.
> 
> Amanda


Thanks Amanda, I think the more I hear of bigger dogs flying the better I feel.

I will admit a 2 hr flight vrs 16 hrs driving does sound soooo much better.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Leeann, I hope everything works out for you. I have had the same fears about possibly taking the kids on a plane. They have never been crated, so it would be hard to just put them in and expect them to stay there a few hours. I think what you said about getting the crate ahead of time to get them used to it is a very good idea.

Karen, you will love Cape Cod. I am already trying to plan our vacation for this year. Leeann, I would love to try a stopover to meet you guys, also. Didn't work out last year, but maybe better planning this year.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm on a plane right now (delayed due to weather) and have a large size Sherpa with wheels between my legs because it doesn't fit under the seat. Heck. my medium Sherpa wouldn't even fit under these seats, but no one has said a thing. I paid to lose my foot space. 

By the way, all of my Sherpas are too tall according to American Airlines' regulations, but they all have a tag saying approved by AA & I've never had any trouble.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Michele, I am more than willing to come down to the Cape to meet you guys. My DH's mother lives in Wareham in the summer so we go down all the time.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leeanne, hummmm? Indiana eh? isn't that where your pups come from? are we picking up our agility puppy? are you being one of those sneaky puppy getters? The only problem in my head with this scenario is you would need a third person coming back with you to keep monte, riley and this new agility babe all on the plane.... Hummm? 

In any case I will stay tuned to this thread-- we would like to take the boys with us on a plane-- but the medium will not work for 17 lb Jas and 19lb Cash.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Karen, me and the boys will drive to the cape too to play with Brady....let us know.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kimberly when you get home I would love some more info. :biggrin1:
I know breeders travel all the time so I am sure you will be a great help to us all whom want to fly with our kids.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy said:


> Karen, me and the boys will drive to the cape too to play with Brady....let us know.


Oh how about a big Cape Cod play date?? Karen & Michele If we could all get the right timing down it could work. I can take a day off during the week how about you Missy?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Yes, we definitely need Missy there, also.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Missy said:


> Leeanne, hummmm? Indiana eh? isn't that where your pups come from? are we picking up our agility puppy? are you being one of those sneaky puppy getters? The only problem in my head with this scenario is you would need a third person coming back with you to keep monte, riley and this new agility babe all on the plane.... Hummm?


Yes Missy both my boys are from Indy, that is one of the reasons we are bringing them with us so my breeder can see her boys. Now lets see should I grab another while I am in town?? Well I think I would have to up my trip to April seeing how Riley's parents are expecting the end of this month (almost positive on this) I think I would have a hard time passing up on another Riley, a reeeeal hard time so I better stay clear of Indy in April..


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Leeann,
> I have a friend who breeds mini poodles and she travels all over. *She is also very passionate about not paying *and she has only been busted once!!! I will shoot her an email and find what she uses cause I know her dogs are 12" plus and definitely more than 12lbs.
> 
> Amanda


What do you mean not paying? She just carries the dog on without paying. I would really be afraid of getting bumped. They only allow 2 dogs per plane and if you didn't have the reservation you could be watching your flight leave.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

The Medium has always fit under the seat pretty well for me, well, partially under the seat and partially where my feet should be, but I always put it in my lap after take off  I think the Large isn't much bigger? and there is some room to give. Gucci really can't stand up but she can move around and lay in it. I've seen bigger dogs than Gucci in the Sherpa bags and nobody ever said a word to them.

I think you'll be fine, really!

Also, check into that bag that 'Lo uses for Hank, that looked pretty nice, actually.

Kara


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kara, you had posted a thread about plane travel when you were going to travel with Gucci for the first time. Kimberly had replied with some great tips . I can't seem to find my notes where I copied all that info., and I can't find the thread either. I was wondering if you remember it. 

Thanks!
Best,
Poornima


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Also, check into that bag that 'Lo uses for Hank, that looked pretty nice, actually.
> 
> Kara


O.K. I get to play forum ditz today, I could not find it, Help??


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sandi,
I am not advocating what she does but she used to fly all over the country for grooming competitions, etc. She bought a bag that doesn't look like a dog bag, her poodles are very well behaved and she just doesn't say she has a dog. Therefore, she doesn't get bumped! She was busted once and she said she payed online and they let her get on! I wouldn't chance it but I have seen her do it and it works!


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> The Medium has always fit under the seat pretty well for me, well, partially under the seat and partially where my feet should be, but I always put it in my lap after take off  I think the Large isn't much bigger? and there is some room to give. Gucci really can't stand up but she can move around and lay in it. I've seen bigger dogs than Gucci in the Sherpa bags and nobody ever said a word to them.
> 
> I think you'll be fine, really!
> 
> ...


Poornima,
I just received your PM. Here's the link on my post on Hank's bag: http://havaneseforum.com/showpost.php?p=50498&postcount=11

He's does really well in it on our travels -- he's flown on the plane four times in the past two months. I think Lina has the same bag for Kubrick..but she's currently on vacation.

Hope this helps. 

*'Lo*


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Leeann said:


> O.K. I get to play forum ditz today, I could not find it, Help??


SORRY I didnt' post it! I probably should've ehh? I couldn't remember the name of it, but I do know I will probably be BUYING that bag sometime in the future, It looks much more functional than the Sherpa to me...

Thanks for posting the link, Lo!

Kara


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Lo, thanks for the link. This really is a fabulous carrier. I loved the features. From your experience, it appears that the size / dimensions are acceptable to various airlines. 

Thanks! This was a big help.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Leeann and Missy, we would love to have a playdate when we go to the Cape! Just watch out, Brady is a wild child and loves to play hard! I think your dogs could handle him! We are looking to go sometime in August. We are going to go with DH's parents, his sister and her family. They all think I am crazy because I am insisting that they find a dog friendly place and that Brady come! DH and I decided we wanted to go to the Cape since it would be a great place to take Brady. Then, he invited the family and they started coming up with places to stay that didn't allow pets. I put my foot down and said this vacation was so we could bring Brady and I am not going without him:biggrin1:. Yeah, they think I am nuts! DH and his family used to go to the Cape every year growing up. I have been with them once before, so I am looking forward to going again.

Leeann, I hope all goes well with your flights. From what it sounds like here, a lot of people have done it with larger havs and you should be okay. One of these days, I will give it a shot with Brady and see how it goes.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Amanda, at times I am sure you can or could get away with not paying, but more and more I am seeing dogs at the airport and on my flights. In fact, Smarty's last ticket to Houston was more than mine. I got a super deal and her ticket was $150. They really have gone up lately.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for the link Lo I really like that bag but I don’t know it looks like it would be way to small for my Ry. How big is Hank?

Karen, what part of the Cape are you looking at? I have a whole book on Hotels on the cape, plus let me tell you I saw one place on line that looked good but then when we got there Yikes, never again.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Leeann,
I think we decided that we need a 4 bedroom house. We have been looking on Cyberrentals and VRBO. DH wants to take weekend trip so we can check them out before booking them. We have had great luck in the past with homes rented sight unseen and some bad luck with that as well. We are looking for Brewster/Orleans area. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. When Brady was a puppy, we took him to Boston for a weekend. He loved it and we had a great time. We are really looking forward to traveling with him again.


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Thanks for the link Lo I really like that bag but I don't know it looks like it would be way to small for my Ry. How big is Hank?


Leeann,
Hank was only 5 pounds in that picture at 13 weeks old (first vet visit). He's currently 12 pounds and can stand up and turn around in the Celltei fairly well. It obviously is a tighter squeeze than before, but he's still comfortable. My family flies United Airlines consistently since my wife who is a 1K member has an inordinate amount of frequent flyer miles. United, strangely enough, does not post specific dimensions or weight restrictions for in-cabin pets. He loves his bag so much that we've found him asleep in the bag while getting ready for our trips. 

One of my future aspirations for our little one is to have him qualified as a Service Dog, so he can travel in-cabin without being in his bag.

Hope this helps.

*'Lo*


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes Lo it does, Thank you so much for your imput.

Karen, I much rather rent a house when I am on vaca for a week or more it's much more relaxing than a hotel. Check this site out also, www.capecodrental.com I like how it gives you all the rental offices as well. I will look in my book when I get home to see if they have any other sites you can go on.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Leeann,

Here is a link for AA's travel with Pets

http://www.aa.com/aa/i18nForward.do?p=/travelInformation/specialAssistance/travelingWithPets.jsp#Age%20And%20Health%20Requirements


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I would think the Celltei would be better for a bigger dog? That is why I was planning on upgrading to that from the Medium Sherpa.

Leeann, once you get a to a safe altitude, You can open the bag on your lap (atleast I've been able to!) and let them poke their head out and stretch a bit...

Hopefully, you'll have a dog friendly attendant!

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

When do you go Leeann? We have a medium sherpa bag that is too small for either of the boys if you (or anyone) is interested....


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

the key is can they stand and turn around in the bag. my 9 lb hav fits comfortably in a medium bag. if you are able to use miles to upgrade, it's easier. a large bag might have problem fitting in coach. another thing to consider, i have notused but see dogs in them all the time is are the bags on wheels, petsmart or petco sell them. your best bet is to take your dog to a petstore and try these out for size. see how she fits in them, you'd be surprised, maybe one will be comfortable for her. they seem roomier than tha sherpa bags, call the airline, they will give you bag size requiremtns. dont go by weight, my friend travels with her 15 lb pug, weight limitation is 10 lbs on continental and she has no problem travleing with him because it's all about the size of the bag.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

O.K. time for a good laugh... This is the carrier my sister gave me it is 10.5"H x 16.5"L x 9"W (these are outside dimensions that I tried to measure)
I put a cookie in to see if Riley would go in, do you think he will fit?? Mind you he does have massive amount of hair that does make him look bigger.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

ound: ound:


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

is it a sherpa? i tried several bags before i bought my sherpa, they were designed by a flight attendant and really are the best bags to travel. yoru dog looks a little too big but it's hard to tell with all the hair! that's the same size as mybag, how much does your dog weight?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

LOL no that is not a sherpa, we are going to take Ry to the pet stores and try him in a few bags. He does have a very cottony massive amount of hair, DH said if I shaved him down he would probably fit.. I'm not sure of his exact weight, I do not have a scale in my house but the last time he was at the vet I think he was around 13-14 lbs. so I say 15 to be on the safe side.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

LOL, Leeann, those pics of Ry and that 'tiny' bag are hilarious. I plan on traveling to Berlin (Germany) this summer and wonder how that will go, yikes. At least, Pablo has been 'traveling' in his medium Sherpa since the day we got him. I hope he'll be fully comfortable with it by the time we get on the long flight.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann,
I was talking to my friend Alicia who flies all the time with her dogs. She said only one time she was asked if her dog could stand up in the bag. She said it was during a lay over so they didn't make a fuss when the dog coudln't. She told the attendant the dog was only 15lbs and all hair (which she has poodles in full coat so is probably true). She said to try and book yourself the window seat as she thinks it has more room underneath. I think your going to have more difficulty with a taller bag, but longer you might be able to get away with more.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> She said to try and book yourself the window seat as she thinks it has more room underneath. I think your going to have more difficulty with a taller bag, but longer you might be able to get away with more.


Really??? I'd check on that with some airline personnel first. I always avoid the window seat with a dog because it seems to be the most cramped.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Leeann..

That is TOO funny! ound:

I'm thinking not. hah.

Kara


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Amanda, I agree with Kimberly, most window seats do not have the room of the isle seat . I also think there is a little more vibration if their bag is touching the side of the plane.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Could you request a bulkhead seat? Or is that a no-no?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's what I thought Sandi. Even when not taking a dog, if one of us has a window seat, it seems like we give the larger bags to the family member in the center or aisle seats for the foot room. In a smaller plane, the window seat size limitation is even more glaring because you can see the curvature of the fuselage/cabin.

By the way, American Airlines do not require a health certificate for dogs flying in cabin, but they do ask that you bring proof of rabies. You may need a health certificate depending on the requirements of your destination though, so keep that in mind. I had to look around to see if any of the places in NYC were going to require a health certificate for our arrival to Westminster. They charge you $80 and ask that you do not let the dog out of the bag at any time during the flight.

Edited to add: American Airlines allows dogs in cabin 20 lbs or under. (Littlebuddy's post below just reminded me of the weight requirement.)


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Michele, no you can't. The dog would be get thrown around in severe turbulance. Likewise, you can't be in an emergency row either.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

continental requires a cert. of good health, i have been traveling with my dog to ft. myers, florida is great, very dog friendly, cleveland is not. i've never been asked for the cert. but always have it just in case. also, if you book your ticket for your dog, don't tell them his true weight. it's all about how comfortable he is inthe bag. my friend was returning to arizona via clevleand and they asked her the weight of her dog, he did put on some lbs., and she told them 15 lbs and htey made her check him in cargo! the isle seat is good but if someone has to get out to use the bathroom, you don't want them stepping on your dog. my husband and i always take the window and the seat next to it. if i travel alone, i take the window. this way, they are out of everyones way, once we are airborne, i slide the bag out from under the seat so he's not crammed, and i always cover him with a blanket and my legs with a blanket before take off, this allows me to pull him out a bit from under the seat, flight attendants can't really tell what's going on and he's not crammed under the seat. the bags with wheels might be bigger, they are like the small carry ons with wheels but for dogs. your best bet is to take your dog to the store and see what works. also, if you buy something, keep it out so he gets use to is. take him for walks around the house in it, put treats in it, etc. my dog hated the bag for about a year but now he knows when it's out, he's coming with us and goes right in. i also put my foot in the bag when on the plane, the smell of my foot helps relax him and he sleeps the entire way. i also spray a little lavendar in his bag before we take off for the airport, it helps sooth as well.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

No bulkhead seats, not storage.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think we need to start a more pet friendly airline!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I was reading on one of the airlines that if you had a delicate/fragile item that could not go in cargo you could purchase an extra seat to put it in, how come I cant do that for my boys?? They are very delicate to me..

In the next few weeks we are going to go look at travel bags to see what Riley will fit in. I really hope I can make this work, then I would know I can take my boys with me all the time.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Leeann said:


> In the next few weeks we are going to go look at travel bags to see what Riley will fit in. I really hope I can make this work, then I would know I can take my boys with me all the time.


I'm watching to see what you find! Rufus is just about the same size as Riley I think and no way is he fitting in his old Sherpa. Did Kristin write in yet about what she used for Lito?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I just got a PM from Kristin earlier so I guess she must have missed this thread. I will send her a PM and ask her to check it out and chime in.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

So I asked Alicia why window seat and her reasoning was similar- she said the dog is out of the way and so is the bag, it is easier to have the bag some what outside. Maybe if you and DH are next to each other, Riley can have a little bit of Monty's room?

Amanda


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

I travel with dog /dogs in a large sherpa and have never been stopped. DH is not fond of carrying a dog plus he always has computer and carry on bag so I have put two dogs in the large Sherpa - they just cuddle up - Neither the large or medium sherpa fits all the way under the seat on any flight I have taken so I always choose an aisle seat so I have room for my feet. My vet charges for a health check to issue a health certificate - ridiculous to me. So after paying for the visit and health cert several times and never being asked for it - I just scanned it into my computer and change the date - I do carry vaccination records when I travel. I have always paid for the dogs even when both of them are in one bag. It really annoys me when I could buy a seat for them on a flight cheaper than paying the airlines rate for an in cabin dog.

Arlene


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi Leeann!

When I brought Lito cross country, I used the large sherpa, which I believe is 21" long. The only problem is, you have to check with the airline as to the dimensions under the seat, because Lito's carrier JUST fit in one of the largest model planes, and it was somewhat snug in terms of underseat area. But he had plenty of room inside. I still put him in the large Sherpa when we go to the vet's and he has no problem. I would also recommend taking an aisle seat, as the seats near the windows have less volume under the seats due to the curvature of the plane. Hope this helps!

~Kristin


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> So I asked Alicia why window seat and her reasoning was similar- she said the dog is out of the way and so is the bag, it is easier to have the bag some what outside. Maybe if you and DH are next to each other, Riley can have a little bit of Monty's room?
> 
> Amanda


Amanda, if I understand this logic correctly, it sounds like the dog would be sitting sideways across the foot space of two people instead of wedged from front to back of the foot area of one person. The good thing about being wedged in the foot area of one person is that turbulance isn't going to move the bag much, even if it is pretty harsh. (We had some harsh turbulance last night.) However, if the dog is laying across an open area of two people's legs, he/she is probably going to get some lift and hit your legs and then hit the floor again while in a bag where he/she can't really get to his/her feet to brace him/herself.

I always ask for an aisle seat because _*my*_ foot can stick out in the aisle a bit if needed, which is usually only for a short period, and the dog is still very safe in his area. The Sherpa becomes the closest thing to a seatbelt that your dog gets. Thankfully, the Sherpas are narrow in comparison to the foot space, so I can still stick my feet on either side of the bag and only be inconvenienced a little bit because I don't have the luxury of moving around as much as I would with a completely open foot space.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay I am going to have to take Dora some where to test it out <BG> Belle is so little that it didn't matter. What matters is drugging her so she keeps quiet!

So if flying with 2, would it be best to get two aisle seats or aisle and middle?

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Aisle and Middle, and I expect to see all of you up here really soon to test it out!

Oops - with Belle being so small, you could probably do Middle & Window just fine. Then no one would be stepping over you. I had to make sure both passengers next me knew there was "an animal in that bag" every time they had to step out to use the restroom or whatever.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Southwest is having great online specials right now but they don't let my fur children on the plane! And come on if I take one up, I can't take one home <BG>

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

You're right - you'll have to avoid the bargain airlines if you want to bring your dogs. I don't think any of them allow dogs. By the way, I think the girls were begging for you to watch them again. They are NUTS tonight!

OOps - back to Leeann's topic.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

don't forget to put a nice soft pad on the bottom of the sherpa and if you live in a cold climate, put a baby blanket in there. it gets sooo cold on the plane especially when they are on the floor. i always take a million blankets, put one down under my dogs bag, and drape one around the bag to cover all the vents and then one on top over my legs so that i can pull the bag out a bit to give my dog room. be sure to take your dog out for a spin when you get your bag and don't give them drugs. my dog was not happy the first flight but once i put my foot in the bag, he settled down. plus, smaller breeds can have breathing problems if drugged when cabin pressure changes. hopefully there will be an airline that will be "dog friendly" and allow us to bring our dogs and have them sit in the seat next to us, which they should be able to do since we have to buy a ticket for them! and remember, no food or water several hours before a flight.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

The crate has to fit under the seat in front of you. The dog should be able to stand up and turn around in the crate. If they are to big then they will have to fly under the plane .


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I really like the idea of putting my foot in the bag, Riley is forever laying his head on my foot so I know this will help him. Now with Monte, well he takes after cousin Gucci so I guess I could just buy him a pair of panties to throw in with him and he will be all set to go.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL!

ound: Ya know..I think you might get some *funny* looks on the plane if Monte has your panties hanging out of his mouth..People will think the worst!!!!!!! ound:

Ahem. I did try sticking my foot in there, but Gucci wasnt' content with that. She just used my leg as a vehicle to GET OUT of the bag. lol, I ended up having to put the bag on my lap and pet her, feed her bites of jerky, rub her head, etc. I wish the foot would've sufficed!!!! I hope that works for ya.

I've been really lucky so far on the flights. The attendants, the passengers nearby...etc. All very nice. We have this 'screaming baby/toddler/bratty child' curse...it doesn't matter where we fly, or how long the flight is...we always are right next to a mini human heathen. LOL, There was ONE exception and that was 3 drunk ******** talking about 9-11 and making a big scene because the poor flight attendant cut them off the liquor..I"m not sure what was worse?! Babies? Or the Jerry Springer Guests? lol

Kara


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

*Try a Pet Flys Carrier*

I bought Posh a Pet Flys carrier. They're a little bit more spendy than a Sherpa bag, but they don't necessarily scream "hello! I have a dog in here." I take Posh everywhere in this, I was prepping for her first trip to AZ and she does fabulously. It took me a while to figure out how it worked. I thought it was too small just looking at it. I ordered a small for her, but she's only 6 pounds, a wee Hav. You actually have to put the dog in put first, and than I say to her "tuck in please." At first I had to do the tucking, but now she does it. She can sit and lay in there, not stand, and I know that she is totally fine for the three hours or so that she has to be in there on a flight. She sleeps and I think she feels comforted that she is in her own space.

They have a medium size that fits a dog up to 16 pounds. Here is an exerpt from their FAQ page.



> Is your airline carrier just for dogs?
> Answer: Absolutely not! We encourage all sorts of critters to have their own Pet Flys carrier: cats, rabbits, birds, ferrets, hamsters&#8230;&#8230;
> 
> Is this carrier okay on all airlines?
> ...


And here's a picture of the carrier I have for Posh.









Obviously, this is not Posh in the carrier...

I have brought Posh shopping, to cafes, coffee houses, restaurants, and meetings without anyone knowing a dog was along. I also always buckle her in when riding in the car using this carrier. I just put the seat belt through the handle. I don't like the idea of a small dog being tossed around my car and through a window. So scarey. The small carrier fits absolutely perfectly under a Northwest Airlines seat, including a window seat. I also brought a small water bottle, like the kind rabbits drink out of and gave her small sips throughout the flight. I think it's kind of a long time without any water and honestly, I always feel like the airplane air is a bit dry. I didn't take her out of her kennel, just put the staw end through one of the holes in the carrier.

Good luck!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I meant "butt first" not "put first." Oops.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I wanted to let you know about my experience with *United Airlines *yesterday. I went out Chicago and did see Diane again (sorry no pictures this time) and found out that my return flight via American was cancelled, so I caught a flight home on United.

First of all, they booked me a window seat. Don't do that. That was a big mistake for me not to ask about. I got to my row and knew there was NO way for the Sherpa to even fit between the seats to get down to the floor. I forgot how tight the seats are packed on United's planes. I had to get a flight attendant to help me. Eventually, he rolled her from the aisle under the seats into my area, but there was NO place for me to put my feet. I rotated my 5 hours on the plane between putting my feet on the arm of the seat in front of me (the back, so it didn't bother the person in front), to taking off my shoes and setting them in the Sherpa occasionally. I had no room for my small purse (Those who know me know I only carry a purse big enough for my tiny wallet, phone and a lipstick.) and I also had no place for our dinner (mine & dog's) and the dog's water bottle. It was crazy.

Thankfully, they didn't ask for proof of a health certificate because I would have been stuck since I was prepared for American's policies only.

At any rate, if you can avoid flying coach on United Airlines with a dog, I'd recommend it.


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Kimberly,
Did you bring home Cali girl on this flight???:biggrin1:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ha ha ha! No. I think she is going to be living very far from me.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Kimberly your flight sounds awful! I can't imagine sitting like that with your feet up in the air for 5 hours! UGH. United is off my list of flights! 

I still haven't decided if I want to fly or drive to dad's house this month! If I do fly I had better book it soon though. It looks like American Airlines would be my best bet. I'm so surprised with the pricing though. The flights I've checked-it's cheaper for me than it would be for Rufus! That's crazy! Maybe I should book him the seat next to me! It would be cheaper! I could put him in a cute little outfit and say he's my son. Ha! 

I ordered up the large Sherpa on wheels and have been trying Rufus in it JIC. He's just fine in it. He lays down nicely and it fits perfect, so at least I'm prepared if i decide to fly. 

Thanks for the airline tip!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Kimberly, have you ever flown Delta? I was looking at a flight that may work for me on them.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Northwest flights were just fine for me and Posh. I paid an extra $80 per flight for her, which is sooo ridiculous, considering she's taking up space that my feet/carry on would otherwise occupy. My sister in-law flies Delta and Northwest all the time with her yorkie and just takes her on, they don't ask her any questions and she's never paid. I'm a bit of a nervous nelly and like to "play by the rules." So, I can't imagine not having made a pet reservation for Posh.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Leeann, I did Delta a couple of years ago, but it was with a puppy, so that was no big deal. Puppies fit in the much smaller Sherpa bags. Sorry. I haven't done adult dogs with Delta. American is my favorite so far.

Oh, and on top of having cramped quarters, United charges more money than American. They charge $85 vs. $80.

Tomorrow I'm flying US Airways with a dog, so I'll report on that trip after I get home again. We can get a whole comparison of all the airlines with all these trips I've been taking. LOL! I'll verify it, but I'm pretty sure US Airways also charges $80.

Christy, sounds like you've found good prices for yourself flying South. Too bad they don't flex the prices for the dogs on the cheaper legs too. Heck, I think dogs should be free on those long flights, especially when you have to sit with bent legs because of it. It isn't like you are inconveniencing anyone but yourself.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Well a lot of things seemed to have changed since I flew Asta . I usually only flew on Alaska so I do not have a lot of information about othe airlines except Air Canada and KLM Northwest .
Alaska originally said only one dog per cabin . The last time I flew back there were three dogs in first class and a cat and a dog in coach .. SO it seems like it has relaxed its rules as well which I think is a good thing as so many people have heard horror stories about animals in cargo . 
Cosmo was flown out to me in cargo and it was fine .. He was on Continental and they knew where he was at all times and I was calling constantly. . He was never left on the tarmac .I do not know if I would do it again but there were special circumstances and it worked. out for me 
Off topic sorry ..
As to flying and size vever once was the dog measured or the case measured by the ground personell . They just look at the bag and usually I just kept him on the ground or held him on top of my suitcase . Once a woman said I had him out as it was hot and she said he looks too big for the bag but then she agreed he was fine once I got him in ..
After that I never had Asta out when I checked in . He was always in the sherpa bag .
AS to room on the plane I never thought there was enough leg & foot room for you and the dog room for the dog and once a flight attendant insisted he be placed well under the seat atleast 10 minutes before take off . I said it is a dog and he needs to breath .. She said I do not care these are FAA regulations which was just BS . I said I want to speak to the Captain. She said that is impossible so I said I will put him under as soon as you close the door and that was it .. She was a real B-- and I was tempted to report her for animal creulty . Nothing more was said and it only happened once . Most of the time they are very nice and it is no problem .
You definetly have to get him accustomed to the case and you should do it sooner that later . Asta was great once he was used to the sherpa he never barked once on a plane.
He just went to sleep . ASta was sherpa trained when he was 12 weeks old .. 
The last time I flew with a woman who had two poodles they were in cases on wheels and she never even put them very far under the seat . It was my understanding she did not pay for her dogs either as one dog started to bark and the husband got very nervous .. 
Air Canada does not allow any dogs in the cabin period . They are not doggie friendly at all .
I mentioned KLM on another thread . 
Hope you all have fun at your reunion this summer


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

*US Airways* gets almost the same rating as American Airlines. It also costs $80 per trip and has the same amount of space under the seat as far as I can tell. I was on 3 different planes and the smaller plane (only two seats on each side) may not be able to tolerate a large Sherpa, but I only took a medium sized Sherpa this time.

The only downside to taking a pet on *US Airways *is the staff. They do not seem to be pet friendly in general. In three different cities, I had staff require me to show my receipt of payment (This was not a big deal, but I was surprised at how adament they were. They must have had Amanda's friend through too many times!) and on every flight one person would say, "You are not going to let him out" or "You need to keep him in the carrier during the flight" as if I had never flown with a dog before. Neither instance was a problem, but to keep hearing it was a little annoying after all the other airlines have been so easy-going with taking a dog.

I also flew with *Southwest* this week. They would have gotten a decent rating for space, but they don't allow pets.

I'm looking forward to my NYC trip on *American Airlines *later this week and then I'll be glad to not be able to give any more reviews for a while. I'm a little tired of seeing so many airports as of late.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly,
You can be my friend and sneak a puppy on southwest (only $49 to come down here right now!) I also have some free drink coupons!!!

Amanda


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Amanda, I could use a sanity break! If I didn't have so much to do before we leave before Westminster, I'd ask if you were serious and consider it. The last two weeks have been amazingly busy, and the next two weeks look even crazier, if that is possible. Popping in here has been my escape.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly- if you change your mind I always have room for a puppy or 3!!!!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I wanted to thank everyone for all their help on traveling with our Havs. I had decided to buy a large Sherpa bag on wheels for Riley and a Med one for Monte. My bags just arrived yesterday, I took some pictures so everyone could see the difference in size especially compared to the one I had. I will be taking baby steps to get the boys use to going into the bags but I did get a picture of Riley going in to get a cookie. You can see right away he fits so much better. Riley is 11.5” tall and I will find out how much he weighs next week when we go to the vets.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hey Leeann!!!!! Can't wait until you can use those bags......I think I will get the med one for Miss Jillee. I am sure they will learn to like them...with all the special treats they will get with them!!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Only 3 days of putting cookies in the bag and Riley is ready for Vaca. OK so I have not zipped him in yet but he is enjoying laying in his new bag.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

I would say Riley is VERY ready for vacation. When do you leave?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Woooooo Hooooo! Those pictures say "Victory!", Leeann!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Leean, what adorable pictures of Riley! I especially love the last one. 

How about Monte? is he enjoying his bag as well?


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

a great tip that was given to me by someone on the plane, whenever i fly with django, i always spray lavendar in the bag a few minutes before heading to airport. lavender helps calm them. it really works. then, when i am on the plane, and he's under the seat, i grab 2 blankets, one i put over his sherpa and the other i drape over my legs. this allows me to pull the bag out from under the seat giving him more room and the blanket cover it up so the flight attendent can't see. then i pretend to sleep until we take off. but the most important thing is i always put my foot in the bag as soon as i get settled into my seat. my smelly foot must calm django cuz as soon as i put it in the bag, he falls asleep., the vibration also helps them fall asleep. also, if you can avoid feeding them in the evening, that helps their bellys during travel as well. i always have in my purse, a small bag of dog food, just in case a bag of his fav. treats and a bottle of water, they get very thirsty after a flight. and remember, don't feed them for a few hours after you've landed, they need time to let their systems settle after being airborne. oh and last butnot least, wear shoes you can slip on and off at the security line at the airport, it makes handeling your dog soo much easier when you've got nothing on you that can beep and you can slip shoes on and off. hope these tips help! i have traveled with django for 3 years and he's gotten better about it each time. now, i pull the sherpa bag 2 days before we leave, he sees it and knows we are going somehwere so when the time comes, he 's ready to go. also, zip your dog in the bag and walk around thehouse. thishelps them get use to being tossed around while walking. if you have wheels on your bag, do the same, the wheels are a little rough and they need to get use to the vibrations, you don't want her to be afraid of the sound of the wheels on the concrete or the vibrations,


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Great tips littlebuddy! We're traveling to Florida later this month and bringing Havee. I've bought the med sherpa bag and have left it out in the family room for him to get used to it and see it. A few times a week I throw in a treat and the I zip him in it as he's looking for the treatound:

He's actually fallen asleep in it and seems ok with it already. I'll remember all your good advice above for when we travel!

Jan


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Leeann, thanks for the update! I am planning to get the Sherpa bags and start training Benji and Lizzie as well for our move to the East Coast soon. 

Littlebuddy, thanks for the great tips! We are moving to Long Island in a couple of months and it will be our first airplane ride with the furballs. We are planning to take a red eye flight from CA to Long Island to keep their usual routine of food and sleep. 

I have a few questions for all the experienced travelers: (As you will see, I am a total novice at this)
1) Can you keep the leash on when you walk through the metal detectors at the airport security or do you have to hold the dog in your arms? 
2) Did you ever have to take them for peeing while at the airport once your had cleared security? Are you allowed to take them into the restroom stalls? 
3) Do Medium Sherpa bags with wheels fit comfortably under the seats with wheels on? 

Thanks!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Poornima, when I brought Posh to Arizona to visit her "cousin," I took everything off of her that I thought would make the detector go off and carried her through. I think they want you to carry the pups through. So, hopefully you can get some help with two.

I also did take Posh to pee on a pee pad in the bathroom stall (and to just hang out with me out of her carrier) of a public restroom. I'm sure this was technically a "no no" but there wasn't anyone in the bathroom and I had found out our plane was delayed a half hour and I didn't want to deal with going all the way through security again. She ended up not having to pee, but it was nice to have her out of her carrier.

I always use the carrier when we go anywhere together. I buckle the strap in the car to keep it secure. I use a petflys carrier. I love the fun designs. The small size fits absolutely perfectly under the seat in front of me, even under a window seat (which is where I sat). Posh is a little Hav, so the small works for now...although, I think I may have to go up a size eventually.

She never makes a peep in her carrier, and because it doesn't scream "dog inside" I've snuck her into a ton of places!:biggrin1:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

One more thing. I was worried Posh wouldn't "do her business" right away when we landed, and I knew she had been "holding it" for the 3 plus hours...I was such a proud mama when she pooped right on the side walk, I used my boarding pass to pick it up!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Leeann it looks like that's the perfect size for Riley. That's the same size I got for Rufus and he fits quite nicely! Even though I didn't choose to fly on my last trip, I feel like I'd be ready to go anywhere with him now. Sherpa makes great bags! How does Monte like his?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Amy, thanks for the input! I am going to order the sherpa bags this week and start training them. Benji is 13 lbs and Lizzie is under 11.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Poornima I think you will have no problems with the Med. Sherpa. Kimberly helped me a lot with different airlines and plane sizes. I think she ended up taking Piaget in a large sherpa on wheels on American to NY with no problems. Try and stay away from jets or any connections with jets, they do not have as much room as the bigger 737's an up planes.

I thought Monte was taking to the bag faster than Riley until last night, every time I put a cookie in the bag (mind you I only do this once a day) Monte would stay in and eat his cookie then get out. Riley would grab his cookie and get out to eat it. I was shocked last night that Riley stayed even after the cookie was gone.. I made sure I kept telling him what a good boy he was, he is a big sucker for praise.
I am not leaving till June so we have plenty of time to work on traveling in the bags before we have to get on a plane with them.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Leeann, we will be taking JetBlue (Airbus 320) as it has non-stop service to JFK from San Jose. I found that the legroom was ample compared to AA or United Boeing planes. 

Good luck wiht Riley and Monte's Sherpa bag training. I gotta order mine asap!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Poornima said:


> I have a few questions for all the experienced travelers: (As you will see, I am a total novice at this)
> 1) Can you keep the leash on when you walk through the metal detectors at the airport security or do you have to hold the dog in your arms?
> 2) Did you ever have to take them for peeing while at the airport once your had cleared security? Are you allowed to take them into the restroom stalls?
> 3) Do Medium Sherpa bags with wheels fit comfortably under the seats with wheels on?


1. Yes, you can keep the leash on. Some security guards will ask you to unclip it if you trigger the alarm, but I haven't had that happen yet. Last time I traveled with Hillary, she had a large metal carabiner (sp?) on the leash that the security guard and I both thought would trigger the alarm, but it didn't. It probably also helped that she had a plastic clip on her collar (not metal), so we didn't have the additional metal to consider removing.

2. Yes, I've had to take them potty after clearing security, so I take a couple of disposable potty pads with me to lay on the floor of a handicap stall (this only works in a non-crowded bathroom, and especially when you can see the handicap stall isn't in use nor has anyone waiting for it). I will not re-fold a potty pad that has been on a public restroom floor to put back in my bag, so that is why I take a couple. None of my dogs have ever used a potty pad yet in a bathroom, but I still try each time. They'd rather hold it.

3. I didn't know any of the medium size Sherpas have wheels, but if they do, yes, they should fit just fine. In fact, with the size of your dogs, it will probably be better than the large, especially for Lizzie!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I love Jet Blue, I wish they flew to IN or OH. I think my biggest problem is I am not going too far so most of the flights are jets. I actually am planning on flying to OH and driving to IN just so I can get a bigger plane... maybe I should just change my plans and go to CA instead.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I was never allowed to have a leash or a collar on the dog when I went through security check point .
I would usually tell the people behind me in line I have a dog so they had the option of going in another line as it took a few minutes to do the drill and get him ready to go through ..
I would have to remove Asta from the bag and take off his collar and I would just put it in the sherpa and then the sherpa would go through the machine and Asta and I would walk through the people scanner .. 
It would take a few minutes to collect everything as you have the remove the shoes deal to contend with as well . 
I only had a problem once with one of the TSa employees at SFO and this woman was obviously afraid of dogs and having a very bad hair day .. She really created a big scene and a big problem and it was totally unnnecessary . Fortunately my husband was traveling with me that day .. so he came and got the dog while she made my life miserable ..
Usually everyone was so nice and so helpful - usually some one would hold him for me while I got organized . 
I would put one of the absorbent pads in the bottom of the sherpa .. You can buy them at Petco . I did not use the sherpa pad it was too flimsy .. 
I never took Asta to the washroom . He would hold it while we were in the airport . I would potty him before we left and I would potty him as soon as we left the airport at our destination .. I never took long flights with him - just to the desert but there were times we were delayed .. I would let him out of the sherpa sometimes and he would just sit on my lap but other times he was happy just to take a nap .. 
He always wore his collar with ID on it just in case and I usually took two leashes in case one got lost or forgotten somewhere .
I di dnot give him much water but I traveled with a bottle of it and if he seemed thirsty and needing water I definetly let him have it ..
I tried to fly when the airport was not too hectic but this was not always possible .
He knew the drill he was an excellent traveler .. 
I have to save the TSA people in the desert were the best .. They were always so kind and helpful . They were always concerned about the dog and we were never hassled..
I want to give them credit as so few of them are ever appreciated ..


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

Amy, Petflys has some cute bags!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

on and one last thing, first you are lucky your dogs go on pee pee pads. my never has, looks at me like i am crazy the few times i have pulled them out so, never used the pads but i always have them with me in case i am in a situation where i can't get out of the airport and he has to pee. i always give him a last walk outside to pee before entering the airport. i always keep in his sherpa his certificate of good health, nylon leash, a baggie with wipes, poop bags, and a towel. need to be prepared for any accidents. also, take a picture of your dog with you. not that he's going to get lost in the airport but it's always good to have a picture of what he looks like.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

First, Riley is ready to come to So Cal- very cute pictures!!!!

Amy- I am kicking myself in the butt on those bags. Leslie and I met them at the grooming show and they were selling the medium size ones for $50, I should have gotten them there! I wanted the skull bag for Belle! With a matching outfit ofcourse.

Sigh- I should always buy it if I want it!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

$50?! Dang! I paid a lot more...

Did you meet the Petflys people?

They seem awesome. I just ordered two dresses for Posh, and they sent a bag of natural soft doggie treats (which Posh loved), a little turtle squeeky toy, and another dress at no extra charge! Added bonus, they make their stuff in the good ole' US of A vs. China...

Yes, you should buy if you want it...nothing like a case of the "shopper's nightmare." You know, when that pair of shoes you wanted but didn't buy keeps coming back to you...not to be confused with "buyer's remorse."


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Amanda,

I ordered my medium sherpa from petsmart.com and it cost $49.99. With tax and shipping it was $60.

At the store, they were $75.00 with tax!!

Jan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yes, I met them and they were very nice and were well versed. I wanted the red bag with for Belle but I have been told that I am way over my bag limit <BG> so I put it back! They had all their dogs there with them with the angel wings. The soft little beds were adorable and comfy as well. They also had a lot of clothes on sale! I have to find where they are next!

Amanda


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

oops Amanda...thought you were talking about the sherpa bags. Disregard above post:biggrin1:

Jan


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: Sherpa Bags*

I am looking for Medium sherpa bags and here are the items I am considering and comparing. I have read the reviews on Amazon and all the products seem to have good reviews. (Incidently, the prices are great compared to some of the sites I visited. Amazon also has free shipping). I just wanted to know what my fellow Hav moms and dads think about these products and I would appreciate your comments. Thank you!

1) The Ultimate Sherpa Bag

http://www.sherpapet.net/products/d...ame=The Ultimate Sherpa Bag&proddetail_post=Y

2) On-Wheels Medium Sherpa

http://www.sherpapet.net/products/detail.php?proddetail_name=On-Wheels&proddetail_post=Y

3) The Classic Traveler

http://www.sherpapet.net/products/detail.php?proddetail_name=Classic Traveler®&proddetail_post=Y

4) Original Bag Deluxe

http://www.sherpapet.net/products/detail.php?proddetail_name=Original Bag Deluxe®&proddetail_post=Y

Thanks,
Best,
Poornima


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's great that they have the medium on wheels. One thing I really like about the Sherpas with wheels is that they have the privacy panels that you can roll down for less distraction or you can roll them up for extra ventilation. 

I prefer more open areas for air circulation when I am on the plane, but in the airports, if it is crowded, I put the flaps down for less distraction.


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

We have the ultimate sherpa bag for Nick and my only advice is that they run pretty small. Norah only weighs 4 pounds and she outgrew the small in about 2 months. Also, I think Nick gets clastrophobic in it?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> That's great that they have the medium on wheels. One thing I really like about the Sherpas with wheels is that they have the privacy panels that you can roll down for less distraction or you can roll them up for extra ventilation.
> 
> I prefer more open areas for air circulation when I am on the plane, but in the airports, if it is crowded, I put the flaps down for less distraction.


Kimberly, thanks for your responses to my earlier questions. DH and I concluded we should go with the bag with wheels and practice carting them around the house . Boy, it's going to be fun, especially with Benji:biggrin1:


----------



## Colinahavanese (Dec 31, 2007)

I don't know if anyone has mentioned this website, but it is great for traveling with pets.
http://www.tripswithpets.com/petpolicies.asp
This has all the airlines and links to where it talks about there pet policies.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Riley is too smart for his own good.

Last night I finally decided I better start working on getting the boys use to their carriers before our trip in June. So I put Ry in his bag, zip it up and start wheeling it around the living room then out to the kitchen where I opened it up and gave him a piece of chicken. I then go and repeat this with Monte in his bag. They both did very well for the first time. I put the bags back in the living room and sat on the couch well guess who decided we were not done with this game… Yup I look over at the bags to see Riley climbing into Monte’s bag, he turns around, sits and just starts staring at me like come on mom lets do that again. I swear that boy will do just about anything if chicken is involved.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

He's saying come on mommy I want to go see my auntie in Indiana with Jilleee,Lizzie,Ginger and the little one....Betzie yeah that's her name....come on mommy lets go!!!!!!!!:whoo::biggrin1:


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

I flew to Boston from North Dakota at Christmas with Stella as my carry-on  We flew NW and Continental. She weighed around 11# at the time and I had her in a carry-on that she could only lay down in. The vet gave me some pills to give her to calm her down during the long flights and they worked like a charm. She did beautifully and between different airports and planes, it was an 11 hour trip each way. I did not practice with her beforehand.

NW was pretty lax about it all and I was able to have her on my lap for most of the flights. Continental on the other hand was very strict and insisted she be in her carrier, under the seat at all times. Kind of made me mad because I'd paid $95 each way for her ticket yet children under two fly free and can be on laps. Makes no sense to me.

The only thing that I would do different next time is have a carrier on wheels for in the airports. She did get a little heavy but I see you already have that covered. Good luck with your trip!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

That is so cute about Riley - what a clever boy.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Leeann, what really cracks me up is he climbed in Monte's bag, lol! Little stinker.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann- I think Riley is trying to tell you he wants to go on a longer trip- stop in Indiana but get back in the bag and come out west!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

That Riley so so darned smart! He just loves chicken. :biggrin1: Are you sure he isn't related to Rufus? ound:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Jan, Riley picked Monte’s carrier because he knows it will not move when he tries to climb in from the top, Monte’s is not on wheels… Smart cookie he is.

Amanda I would love to bring the boys out to CA sometime, so many great forum members out on the west coast I would need a few weeks just to travel up and down the coast to see everyone.

Christy I am beginning to wonder if Riley really came from Kimberly, first Maddie and now Rufus. Hmmm I may need to think about getting a Tinky baby for my next agility boy or girl.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Leeann, it was so cute to read about Riley. He is so smart.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

We bought Sissy a new travel bag so we can start flying when we go visit my son in Texas.

After we have had it a while decided we liked another one better (wanted one with wheels) so we took this one back but the video is cute. DH was trying to persuade her to get a treat we had put inside the bag. She wanted Daddy to get it for her.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Marie, it says the video is no longer available for me.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I think youtube is having problems - I will post again.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I think it works now.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

She finally did it! Hope this one turns out, too!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Marie could you get the phone please. Sissy is so adorable. She will eventually go in, it took my boys some time but now they go right in.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

See as I was posting she went in LOL


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Leeann,

I didn't realize the phone was so loud in the videoound:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Marie, that was so cute! I love how much Sissy's tail wags, wags, wags. SO CUTE! 

Kubrick is not a big tail wagger. He does little wags. The big ones are saved for when I come home and he is SO excited he can't help himself.


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

MARIE, that was adorable! How big is your bag? This thread is so helpful but I am surprised the medium sherpas work for so many. My two are between 10 and 11# but have alot of hair. I thought they looked like sausages in the medium so they have the Deluxe large Sherpas but we have not flown yet. It sounds like neither the medium nor the large really fit under the seat anyway so they might as well be comfortable!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Marie, Sissy is so cute. I love when she is just staring at the bag, then she starts pawing it. So funny.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Sissy is adorable, enjoyed the cute clip.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Lilysplash I said:


> MARIE, that was adorable! How big is your bag? This thread is so helpful but I am surprised the medium sherpas work for so many. My two are between 10 and 11# but have alot of hair. I thought they looked like sausages in the medium so they have the Deluxe large Sherpas but we have not flown yet. It sounds like neither the medium nor the large really fit under the seat anyway so they might as well be comfortable!


The bag was 18x11x10. She really was roomy in it when she laid down.
I even zipped her up in it - she didn't seem to mind.

That is a little bigger than American Airlines wants to allow - but I figure they probably aren't going to measure - only about an inch here and there.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Marie, both videos are adorable!

Does the bag say it is "American Airlines approved" on it? If so, leave that tag on it just in case. I don't think anyone cares, but I doubt an employee would balk if they saw that endorsement right on the bag.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi All: I just reviewed this thread in full. We are thinking of taking the boys on a plane trip this summer and had a few more questions than have been covered.

Do the airlines check the weight of the dogs? Cash is anywhere from 19.5 to 21 lbs... 

Do the boys really need to be able to stand comfortable in the sherpa's? from the dimension it looks like they could both lie down and turn comfortably in the large one-- but I do not think they could stand up. Will this be a problem for them? if not for them-- do the airline's check that? and would they turn us away?

What about sedation? 1/2 a benedryl? I thought I read on the American Airlines sight that this could be dangerous...

What happens if the dogs totally freak out? Could their ears hurt like ours do?

Leeann, Ry is adorable in his sherpa. 

Marie, Sissy is precious in hers.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I haven't had an airline check for weight yet, nor if they can stand. They do have the right to turn you away for it, but I haven't had it happen yet.

If you think your dog will freak out on the plane, check with your vet about sedation. Sedation is okay in the plane, but never in cargo. (A sedated dog cannot regulate his/her body temperature, so that is why you can't have a medicated dog in cargo.) I was so afraid that Tinky would wig out on her first plane trip that I did get some meds from our vet. He told me how much to use to start, when she could have more and what the signs of having too much are (third eyelid shows).

If they had an ear infection, I'm sure it could hurt their ears, but I doubt they'd be uncomfortable with their ability to pant.

Do your dogs freak out in a carrier in the car? Planes are smoother (for the most part - ha ha) and the drone of the plane seems to lure most of mine into sleeping through the flight.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Just an interesting note, we were flying back to the SF Bay Area from JFK on JetBlue. A woman with a Maltese in a cotton tote bag was allowed to fly JetBlue. She wasn't on our flight but I heard her talking to other people standing in the security line and she had travelled regularly with her sweet dog nestled comfortably in the tote. The dog was very quiet and peeked over the edge of the bag. I thought she was really lucky so far. It takes only one airline employee to enforce their rules.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Missy, thanks for asking my questions, lol. 
Carole
xxoox


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Marie, I just checked out your videos - she is adorable looking at her daddy for help. Well, actually she is adorable al the time :biggrin1:


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Missy,

We just traveled with Havee on Continental. No one asked his weight so that shouldn't be an issue. We used the medium sherpa bag. Havee is 12 lbs. and it seemed like he was too big for the bag, but he is all hair after all! He was very comfortable during the whole trip. He could turn around without a problem. He didn't make a peep...didn't seem to have any trouble with his ears like we do. He slept the whole flight. 

One airline emplyee, while we were checking in, questioned whether he could stand in his carrier. He could, slightly slumped, but why WOULD he for a 2 1/2 hour trip???? She read the rules and decided to let that one go since it didn't make sense to her. 

The only time he barked was at a man when we parked the car at an off airport location. The man was slurping Progresso soup, cold, right from the can. And he had a mustashe(sp?)to boot. uke: Put that picture in your head. Need I say more? I felt like barking at the man too. This was at the beginning of our journey and I thought we were in big trouble with more barking ahead of us! But he was on his best behavior the whole tripeace:

Like Kimberly said, I think in cargo, pets shouldn't be given sedation.

Since Havee gets carsick, we gave him Dramamine before hand to control that and to make him calmer during the flight. 

The medium bag fit fine under the seat...I even think the large would have squeezed under too.

Good luck--go for it--I'd take Havee again!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I started training Benji and Lizzie for Sherpa bags. Benji stretches his neck all the way into the bag and gets the treats without getting into it.:biggrin1: Lizzie doesn't mind at all going in to get the treats. As expected Benji is going to be a challenge!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Poornima, how does Benji normally travel in the car? You can put him in the Sherpa and take him for a couple of trips in that fairly easily, especially if you've used a crate in the car. (I'm thinking you've been using the Lookout Seat now that I write that.)

At least if you start some short trips in the car, you can beat any loud protests by treating for getting in and treating halfway through the trip to get him looking forward to the Sherpa.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kimberly, yes, Benji and Lizzie travel in the Look Out car seats. I will have to start the car trips too. I may have to use Rescue remedy to calm him. Benji gets carsick in a closed carrier and he needs to see outside. It is going to be challenging but hopefully everyday training would help.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Colinahavanese said:


> I don't know if anyone has mentioned this website, but it is great for traveling with pets.
> http://www.tripswithpets.com/petpolicies.asp
> This has all the airlines and links to where it talks about there pet policies.


Thanks for listing this site with all the airlines' pet stats.


----------

